# Hendrix Double Stops



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a fun Hendrix "trick".

[video=youtube;dYx0x-7CpQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYx0x-7CpQ0[/video]


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice one 
thanks


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, cbg1!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've done stuff like that before--I had a Hendrix book years ago that had something similar in it.
I'm not as good at it as Hendrix was, but it's fun to use in certain contexts.


----------

